# شــــغــــل عـــــقــــلك ...!!!!



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

ياجماعه جايب لكم 

سؤال 

هو عبارة عن شكل

ومعاه خيارات 

واذا جابتوها صح 

انزل لكم واحد ثاني

اووووووووكي

يالله

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما الشكل الذي يجب ان يتلو في السلسلة التالية ​؟





*A
B
C
D
E


ماعليك الا ان تختار حرف 


طبعا بعد تفكير


يالله بالتوفــــــــــــــيق*


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> ياجماعه جايب لكم
> 
> سؤال
> 
> ...



اعتقد انو حرف ال D دا اعتقادى يعنى 
على العموم مستنيه النتيجه​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 يناير 2007)

_نا باعتقد انه E فى انتظار الاجابه

جـــــــو​_


----------



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

*انا مش هقول على الاجابة دلوقتى ... ومنتظر باقى المشاركات​*


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

بص بقى
ربنا يسامحك
زوغلتلى عينى
هى الفكرة حلوة اه وهات منها تانى
بس ابقى ساعدنا شويه
واعتقد ان الحل
B او  C
ابعتلى ا


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

بص بقى
ربنا يسامحك
زوغلتلى عينى
هى الفكرة حلوة اه وهات منها تانى
بس ابقى ساعدنا شويه
واعتقد ان الحل
B او  C
ابعتلى الحل الله يخليك


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

هو انت عارف الحل 
ولا عاوز حد يحلهالك
قول الحق


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> بص بقى
> ربنا يسامحك
> زوغلتلى عينى
> هى الفكرة حلوة اه وهات منها تانى
> ...



انا اسف على الزغللة .. وشكراا على المرور .. اختارى اجابة واحدة بس ​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> هو انت عارف الحل
> ولا عاوز حد يحلهالك
> قول الحق



طبعا عارف الاجابة .. بس ياريت اعرف اجابتك الاول .. وانا بعد كدة هقول على الاجابة الصحيحة


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

*لا هما اجابتين*
*واختار انت*
*ويكش الاتنين يطلعوا غلط*
*هزعل منك*


----------



## christ my lord (13 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *لا هما اجابتين*
> *واختار انت*
> *ويكش الاتنين يطلعوا غلط*
> *هزعل منك*



طيب طالما انتى مصممة .. الاجابة الصحيحة هى حرف B ..​


----------



## christ my lord (13 يناير 2007)

يالله ياجماعه شغلووووووووووووووو المخ 

ما هو الشكل الذي يجب ان يحل مكان اشارة الاستفهام ليكمل المجموعة ؟​


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*اعتقد انه حرف الـ  B  صح برافو عليه*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههه
عارفه طبعا انى زكيه
ولا فيش حاجه تخفى عليا
بس بلاش تريقه والتسيح العلنى دة الله يخليك
قولى الاجابه الصح بجد


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*لو انا اعرفها هقول علي طول 
وحتي لو جاتني الجائزة 
انا هبعتهالك *resent:


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2007)

قد القول ياباشا
ميرسى
بس تعالى نزن على يوساب
يمكن يرضى يقولنا الحل
اصل كلام فى سرك بيقولوا
الزن على الودان امر من السحر


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*من غير ما نزن علي يوساب الحرف
 المطلوب هو  E  لانه الشكل ده مش
 موجود في المربعات   *


----------



## adel baket (13 يناير 2007)

*B*
*انا وحظى:yaka: *


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

الاجابات كلها غلط .. فكرو شوية​


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*طب ليه الاحراج ده*
*علنى كده*
*بتكسفنا قدام المنتد كله*
*شكرا ياباشا*
*مردودة بازن واحد احد*


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *طب ليه الاحراج ده*
> *علنى كده*
> *بتكسفنا قدام المنتد كله*
> *شكرا ياباشا*
> *مردودة بازن واحد احد*



انا احرجت حد دلوقتى؟؟​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*طب قولى بقى*
*الاجابه e*
*قولى برافو*
*مش كده*


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *طب قولى بقى*
> *الاجابه e*
> *قولى برافو*
> *مش كده*



للاسف الشديد غلط​


----------



## Moony34 (15 يناير 2007)

الإجابة الصحيحة 
C
لأن كل الشكل التالت من تحت بيكون حاصل وضع الشكلين اللي فوقيه مع بعض
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

الاجابة الصحيحة f لانه هو الشكل الوحيد المتناسب والمطابق للقابلة والباعدة فى نفس السلسلة​


----------



## Moony34 (15 يناير 2007)

مش فااااااااااااااااااااهم
:t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9:


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

يعنى المثلث البلون الاصفر على الجانب الشمال العلوى مطابق للشكلين الفى نفس السلسلة .. ما قبلة وما بعدة


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*قول حل الشكل الاولانى*
*وحل الشكل التانى*
وشكرا على الاحراج
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

ما هو الشكل الذي يختلف عن باقي اشكال المجموعة


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *قول حل الشكل الاولانى*
> *وحل الشكل التانى*
> وشكرا على الاحراج
> :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:



انا قولت الحل وراجعى ما سبق​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

المرة دى cواراهن على كده


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

* اجابة صحيحة لان الاشكال كلها رباعي 
اما حرف  c  خماسي*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

برافو عليا وعلي يافريد  هنقسم الهديه بالنص


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> برافو عليا وعلي يافريد  هنقسم الهديه بالنص



هههههههه برافو عليكم اجابة صحيحة :big29: :big29:  والهدايا هتوصل لحد البيت​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*لما اشوف*
*ولا هتطلع كلام وبس*
*انا عاوزة الهديه بتاعتى*
*امال اتعب نفسى وافكر*
*وتطلع الاجابه صح*
*وملكيش هديه*
*انا مستنيه اهووو:dance: *


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *لما اشوف*
> *ولا هتطلع كلام وبس*
> *انا عاوزة الهديه بتاعتى*
> *امال اتعب نفسى وافكر*
> ...



انتى تامرى تحبى تكون الهدية عبارة عن اية​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*وانا مالى يا اخويا*
*اللى تجود بيه انا راضيه بيه*
*شفت انا قنوعه ازاى*
*قولى برافوووووووو *
*:dance: *


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *وانا مالى يا اخويا*
> *اللى تجود بيه انا راضيه بيه*
> *شفت انا قنوعه ازاى*
> *قولى برافوووووووو *
> *:dance: *



لا انتى قنوعة فعلا .. طيب علشان القناعة الحلوة دى .. احب ابشرك ان هديتك عبارة عن 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








باكو لبان من النوع المفتخر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
..الف مبروك .. الف مبروك .. الف مبروك .. الف مبروك .. الف مبروك .. 
:mus13: :mus13: :mus13: 
:big29: :big29: :big29: 
:748pf: :748pf: :748pf: ​:


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*ده باكو لبان*
*مع زغوله عينان*
*الله يسامحك*
*بس ميرسىىىىىىىى كتير*
*اهو احسن من بلاش:smil12: *


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ده باكو لبان*
> *مع زغوله عينان*
> *الله يسامحك*
> *بس ميرسىىىىىىىى كتير*
> *اهو احسن من بلاش:smil12: *



لا حلوة القافية دى .. عجبتنى .. بس ارجو منك انك متفرطيش فى باكو اللبان دة وخلية للذكرى​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*افرط فيه*
*وده اسمه كلام*
*وهان عليك تقولها*
*لالالالالالالا طبعا*
*ده فى الحفظ ةوالصون*


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

تشكرات تشكرات .. عظماتنا تقول لكى  .. تشكرات تشكرات ... ​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*ده اقل واجب*

*تاخد تانى لو عاوز فى كتيييييير*

*انا فى الخدمه ياباشا*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*خلي بالك يا يوساب 
انا عندي 3 بتات  ولو بعتلي 
باكو لبان هتبقي مشكلة 
مين فيهم اللي هتستولي عليه
دي مشكلة وعاوزة حل  *


----------



## Moony34 (16 يناير 2007)

دي سهلة الشكل
C
لأنه الوحيد اللي بيتكون من خمس أضلاع
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9: :t9: :t9: :t9: :t9:


----------



## Moony34 (16 يناير 2007)

بعت المشاركة بتاعتي متأخره جدا
سوريييييييييييييييييييييييي يا جماعة


----------

